

Lean Domain Search Passes 50K Searches One Month After Its HackerNews Launch - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2012/02/lean-domain-search-passes-50k-searches-one-month-after-its-hackernews-launch/

======
kadabra9
LDS has now become a staple of my domain research process. I haven't bought
any domains through it yet, as I mostly just use it for research/to see what's
out there, but I really like the results I get back and the overall feel. It
just seems to give me the best idea on domains available for the concept I'm
looking at, while requiring minimal creativity/shuffling on my part.

Nice job, Matt.

~~~
matt1
Thanks, that's once of the nicest compliments I've received about the site.

I'm always looking for ways to make it better so if you or anyone have any
ideas, just send 'em my way: matt@leandomainsearch.com

------
dmix
I probably accounted for 1000 of those searches last month alone. Which is
indicative of how damn hard it is to find a domain name for a new company.

Even with a great tool like Lean Domain, its still tough to find anything
thats not being squatted on.

~~~
matt1
Thanks for being awesome. :)

One thing though: if you're checking the available results, the vast majority
should be, you know, available, so why is it still tough to find domains that
are not being squatted on?

~~~
dmix
The results were pretty good, the problem is everything is literally taken.

I'm searching for a domain for medication, so suffixed/prefixed with "meds" or
"medi" etc. Health domains are difficult to find.

------
rikf
Congratulations its always nice to see people launch with a simple core value
add and doing well :)

------
ebaysucks
I bought a domain using this tool.

Any numbers on the total affiliate revenue generated?

~~~
matt1
The affiliate revenue is high variance so it would be misleading to give a
number without detailed analysis, which I don't feel comfortable doing at this
point.

------
petercooper
Nice to see that the growth (beyond the initial rush from HN) is remaining
consistent and not tailing off. I've not bought any domains found with this
tool but have been impressed with some of the tests I've done so far.

~~~
matt1
Thanks Peter. It's interesting to note that following the launch post and
following the midway post there's a distinct slope to the the growth. Down the
road, once there's a few more press milestones, there might be enough data to
analyze how "sticky" the traffic is, that is, how much the long term growth
improves as a result of the coverage.

------
travisglines
My domain search on LDS lands an error:

<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/search?q=shop>

Fix the bugs and it'd be great.

~~~
matt1
Thanks for the note -- this is a known bug and I'm working on resolving it.

------
jeggers5
Really Awesome!

You need to not offer GoDaddy as the only suggested domain registrar, they're
evil after all.

~~~
matt1
Thanks, appreciate the kudos.

------
waxy
Great, but take that GoDaddy junk off.

~~~
matt1
What if I told you that 90% of the people who use the site use GoDaddy as
their registrar and the percentage of affiliate revenue that I get is in the
same range? Would you still recommend that I take it off?

~~~
camz
Keep what pays the bills. No matter what your personal grievances are an
entrepreneur (especially one thats bootstrapping) can't afford to turn away
what the market wants =/

